# Cost of Mini E lease $850/month



## pschenck2 (Oct 29, 2007)

Holy cow!

You would really have to want it bad to pay that. To qualify you must have alternate mode of transportation - at that price I'd expect a limo to pick me up if my car wasn't working properly.

They say it will cost you approximately $62/month charging your vehicle based on 1200 miles. My 2006 Mini only cost $71 to drive the same distance.

$10,200 just seems like a lot to be one of the first. I'd go for a new decked out clubman instead


----------



## 87vert (May 15, 2008)

I thought it was only about 7 dollars for a "fill up" Im assuming that would be able 300 miles?

Does that include installation of the special electrical box to plug it in?

Im sure it will be mostly celebrities and people like that.


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

whoa!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

With $11,000 down a Tesla Roadster is about $2000/month for 60 months. Tesla wants cash, you have to arrange a loan. No leases.

Tesla sold out 2008 production. Someone is buying them.

There are some cheaper battery cars out there. But most of them are worthless.

The tiny Zenn is $17,000 but you are limited to 25MPH. 
The G-Wiz i is faster than a Zenn, starts at £8,000 but umm well it isn't the best car out there. http://www.goingreen.co.uk/store
Zapp Xebra is only $12,000. Once again, not a great car.

There are a couple of vans that aren't too bad.

Piaggio (the scooter people) make an battery powered version of the old Daihatsu micro van. Sold all over the world but not in the US. This vehicle works well in niche markets. Mostly European cities.

http://www.vtl.piaggio.com/porter_el.htm

Citroen used to make a small electric delivery van. It was about £16,000 with a 40 mile range. They stopped a couple of years ago due to lack of demand.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

The important part is that BMW had no problem finding folks to sign up for the lease, and this is even before the Chevy Volt is ready. Gotta love how the media ignores certain facts 

But the reality is still this. Remember. you still have to plug the thing into the wall outlet. And the source of the electricity is still...............a coal plant. How is that eco-friendly?

Hydrogen is the future folks.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

AzNMpower32 said:


> And the source of the electricity is still...............a coal plant. How is that eco-friendly?


Our local power is from Nuclear, Hydro and Wind. The coal plant near Flint was replaced with a clean natural gas plant in 1997. North Wales is a net exporter of electric power.

We also can get a big discount on off peak electric power. Domestic dual meter setups are common here.

Even so we looked for an electric car or van, but there isn't anything for sale in the UK that meets our modest needs. Best was a used Citroen Berlingo electric. With good batteries, It can climb a maximum grade of 16% and we've got some 20's here. I'd get stuck. Range would be a real problem too. UK wide, coal supplies about 34% of total power. If you look at it that way, I wonder if electric cars make any sense at all.

New nuclear plant is maybe 5 to 10 years off, but will be built:

http://www.npowermediacentre.com/Content/Detail.asp?ReleaseID=2336&NewsAreaID=2

Wind Farms:

http://www.natwindpower.com/rhylflats/index.asp

http://www.natwindpower.com/northhoyle/index.asp

http://www.natwindpower.com/llynalaw/index.asp

http://www.natwindpower.com/opsites/windfarms.asp

10.5MW Tide power in planning approval. Not much, but this is new technology.

http://www.marineturbines.com/18/projects/20/the_skerries/

Natural gas plant

http://www.stayinwales.co.uk/wales_picture.cfm?p=2019


----------

